# Florida Deputy DUI In Marked Patrol Car



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

JACKSONVILLE, Fla. -- A Clay County Sheriff's Office deputy accused of driving drunk in his patrol car has resigned, the Sheriff's Office announced Monday. 


Deputy Todd Hanlon resigned Thursday during an investigation that started after he was pulled over on March 5 while traveling south on Florida 21 near Florida 16. Hanlon, who was off-duty at the time, was stopped by an on-duty deputy who observed the patrol car being operated in an unsafe manner, according to a Sheriff's Office report.

Hanlon passed a field sobriety test, but the deputy detected alcohol on his breath. Hanlon was given a Breathalyzer test, and his blood-alcohol level was measured at 0.11 percent, the Sheriff's Office said. The legal limit in Florida is 0.08 percent.


----------



## SouthSideCobras (Mar 11, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> JACKSONVILLE, Fla. -- A Clay County Sheriff's Office deputy accused of driving drunk in his patrol car has resigned, the Sheriff's Office announced Monday.
> 
> Deputy Todd Hanlon resigned Thursday during an investigation that started after he was pulled over on March 5 while traveling south on Florida 21 near Florida 16. Hanlon, who was off-duty at the time, was stopped by an on-duty deputy who observed the patrol car being operated in an unsafe manner, according to a Sheriff's Office report.
> 
> Hanlon passed a field sobriety test, but the deputy detected alcohol on his breath. Hanlon was given a Breathalyzer test, and his blood-alcohol level was measured at 0.11 percent, the Sheriff's Office said. The legal limit in Florida is 0.08 percent.


WOW he pulled over a marked cruiser !


----------



## Polch (Dec 19, 2005)

that must have been a sight to see!!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

A sad sight!!


----------

